# Sepang Blue vs. Panther Black



## crzybadger (Sep 27, 2014)

Trying to decide on color for my S3, sepang blue or panther black. Does sepang have a purple hue to it, similar to BMW's interlagos blue? Also concerned that panther is too purple. What color would you choose?


----------



## OMGK20 (Mar 8, 2005)

Sepang Blue. That was my next choice


----------



## MickSF (May 22, 2008)

I ordered Sepang, but color is really up to you. Hard to decide for someone else...


----------



## lovei27 (Jul 13, 2014)

crzybadger said:


> Trying to decide on color for my S3, sepang blue or panther black. Does sepang have a purple hue to it, similar to BMW's interlagos blue? Also concerned that panther is too purple. What color would you choose?



Go with the mythos black


----------



## Boston7 (Apr 20, 2014)

crzybadger said:


> Trying to decide on color for my S3, sepang blue or panther black. Does sepang have a purple hue to it, similar to BMW's interlagos blue? Also concerned that panther is too purple. What color would you choose?



I am also deciding between these two. I do not think the PB will look too purplish. Awhile back I asked about PB here and comments from those who have seen it in person say the audi website photo is much more purple than in-person. The question is more about the extra effort in maintaining a black car, i.e., the PB is essentially black except in direct sunlight.

My MZ4 coupe was available in Interlagos. I did not get it cause it looked too dark blue on-line but I eventually saw one in person and it looked great. 

I am actually going to partly decide based on how it appears to coordinate with the front grill, if black optics is not available Jan. 2015. 

p.s. I had a steel blue 1998 BMW 3 series. Most of the time it looked purple to me. I expect SB to look blue-blue most of the time.


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 24, 2014)

All I can say is that Sepang Blue looks a hell of a lot better than Scuba Blue they stuck the A3 with, Sepang Blue color pops, while Scuba Blue IMO takes away the luxury look of the A3. 

On Panther Black Pearl its a pearl, which right there makes it better than the metallic choices so you shouldn't even be on the fence because at least with Panther Black Pearl the crystals in the paint is going make that car display all kinds of colors when it's in the sun, ALL KINDS.


----------



## VWNCC (Jan 12, 2010)

gamegenie said:


> All I can say is that Sepang Blue looks a hell of a lot better than Scuba Blue they stuck the A3 with, Sepang Blue color pops, while Scuba Blue IMO takes away the luxury look of the A3.



I disagree. I saw an S-line A3 in scuba blue the other day and I wish I went with that color. That car is gorgeous with the titanium-colored wheels.

I think it only works with the S-line with titanium-colored wheels though. The glossy black grille with the titanium-colored wheels really match with Scuba Blue. The plasticy grille of the non-Sline and the shinny wheels dont match with Scuba Blue.


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 24, 2014)

Scuba blue looks too dark IMO. It reminds me of the blue '04 Impala I'm driving right now as I await for my A3. Same color, when I watched the KBB Youtube video review of the base Premium A3 and then read the comments, I was not surprised to read detractors comparing it as an overpriced looking Jetta. I think it was poor choice on Audi to divvy out base Scuba Blue A3s to auto reviewers, the color did not do the car justice. Unlike the Sepang. 


Scuba Blue










Sepang Blue












VWNCC said:


> I think it only works with the S-line with titanium-colored wheels though. The glossy black grille with the titanium-colored wheels really match with Scuba Blue. The plasticy grille of the non-Sline and the shinny wheels dont match with Scuba Blue.


TBH, I wish we got more customizable options when it came to building the A3. I don't personally like the S-line look that's exclusive to the Prestige, that black honeycomb front facia at the bottom is an eyesore. I wish Audi kept the look close to the A3 Concept shown in 2011. The non-Prestige A3 front facia carries the concept look more so than the Prestige, I wish we got to put LED headlights on ours like the S3 shoppers and everybody outside of North America can.


----------



## VWNCC (Jan 12, 2010)

gamegenie said:


> Scuba blue looks too dark IMO. It reminds me of the blue '04 Impala I'm driving right now as I await for my A3. Same color, when I watched the KBB Youtube video review of the base Premium A3 and then read the comments, I was not surprised to read detractors comparing it as an overpriced looking Jetta. I think it was poor choice on Audi to divvy out base Scuba Blue A3s to auto reviewers, the color did not do the car justice. Unlike the Sepang.


IMO, it has to do with the fact that the base A3 looks a bit plain. S-line does make the A3 look a lot sportier and much different from the Jetta. This was the main cause of those comments, not the color, as I have seen comments like those in reviews with other colors.


Scuba blue needs the S-line and the titanium wheels to bring out its elegance. When I first saw that car, I was like..."wow....a blue S3 already.....until I got close...."...Yes, it really looked great.


----------



## crzybadger (Sep 27, 2014)

does anyone know how sepang compares to porsche sapphire blue or bmw monte carlo blue? i find those blues to be the most appealing


----------



## Travis Grundke (May 26, 1999)

Sepang in the flesh is probably one of the best blues on the market, period. Gorgeous color.


----------



## chrixx (Apr 28, 2014)

Get the Panther Black. We have too many Sepangs here already...


----------



## DoctorFoot (Jul 12, 2014)

I cannot comment on the choice black panther vs sepang blue, as to my opinion it's just a matter of personal taste, but my S3 is panther black and I'm glad I picked that color. Sepang was to flashy for me, but I wanted something than the tradionnal black, withe or grey, black panther is not offered on a lot of cars, and I dont see much, so for me, it was exclusive but still classic. For the "purple" effect, yes, it's there, but less than I expected, to really see it, you need intense and direct lighting to show the purple effect (or be really close to the car), otherwise, it's just a really nice black.


----------



## tagsvags (Nov 25, 2005)

Cant go wrong with either, I also like the scuba blue.


----------



## Xanlith (Apr 19, 2014)

I've been on record as saying that I'm going with Sepang but now that I pulled my order till the Super Sport seats and Nappa are available, I'm reconsidering. I've seen a ton of Ford and Mazda vehicles rolling around with what looks very similar to Sepang and that kind of bothers me.


----------



## Boston7 (Apr 20, 2014)

Xanlith said:


> I've been on record as saying that I'm going with Sepang but now that I pulled my order till the Super Sport seats and Nappa are available, I'm reconsidering. I've seen a ton of Ford and Mazda vehicles rolling around with what looks very similar to Sepang and that kind of bothers me.


-----------------------------------

I stand corrected. I saw an S4 this morning in SB. It was overcast and the SB looked on the dark side with purplish paint. It was nice, just not anything like the configurator. I was at a dealership and the car was parked outside. I had several looks, all angles and went back a second time and it looked the same. SB is off the board for me.


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 24, 2014)

I don't know about you but a sparkling purple car doesn't sound bad at all. Better than dark blue Scuba. 

From I what I seen Black Panther Pearl gives off a purple hue when its crystal paint is hit with the right light.


----------



## cgpublic (Aug 8, 2014)

*This*



Xanlith said:


> I've been on record as saying that I'm going with Sepang but now that I pulled my order till the Super Sport seats and Nappa are available, I'm reconsidering. I've seen a ton of Ford and Mazda vehicles rolling around with what looks very similar to Sepang and that kind of bothers me.


Horses for Courses, I say, and having owned a Montego Blue E90 (close to Sepang) and a Deep Sea Blue E90 (close to Scuba), there's nothing wrong with boy racer bright blue paint provided you're under 25 and willing to take a load of abuse on the road and give it back in return.


----------



## Xanlith (Apr 19, 2014)

Unfortunately I'm well past 25 but my last 3 cars have all been black so I was hoping for something different and Sepang was my favorite since Daytona is the color of my wifes Mazda 6


----------



## Bruticus (Aug 30, 2014)

Xanlith said:


> Unfortunately I'm well past 25 but my last 3 cars have all been black so I was hoping for something different and Sepang was my favorite since Daytona is the color of my wifes Mazda 6


I stayed away from dark grays for the same exact reason. Having two cars in the garage with the same color would bother me.


----------



## Bruticus (Aug 30, 2014)

gamegenie said:


> From I what I seen Black Panther Pearl gives off a purple hue when its crystal paint is hit with the right light.


I thought the same thing. Personally, I did not like it. However, a friend of mine loved it. To each's own.


----------



## MickSF (May 22, 2008)

The dark blue car pictured in post # 8 is not scuba blue. Scuba is similar to Sepang, lighter and brighter than the dark blue pictured above...


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 24, 2014)

I assure you that dark blue is Scuba. :sly: It's also in the KBB video review linked in the same post.


----------



## Bruticus (Aug 30, 2014)

That picture looks just like the scuba blue I saw in person at a dealership.


----------



## TBomb (Sep 23, 2009)

Sepang Blue is the hotness. I recommend you order yours in Sepang so when you get tired of it in 3-4 years and trade it in I can buy it


----------



## rabbitgtibbar (Apr 29, 2002)

"We've got uhhhhhh bright blue four-door heading uhhhhhh down 95 traveling at uhhhhhh high rate of speed," versus, "What the hell? I *just* washed it! How can it look so dirty already?! And is that a farking door ding?!?!?!"

/I'll take Florett Silver, please.
//And an RS3.


----------



## araemo (Dec 9, 2012)

rabbitgtibbar said:


> "And is that a farking door ding?!?!?!"


And what does color have to do with door dings?


----------



## rabbitgtibbar (Apr 29, 2002)

araemo said:


> And what does color have to do with door dings?



Ask any enthusiast who has ever owned a black car. Every ding, scuff, and grain of pollen is *immediately* obvious on a black car. It doesn't get them any more readily, you're just aware of them more.


----------



## larkin (Sep 18, 2014)

Sepang is high class. First saw it on a RS5. Scuba is pretty undesirable to me any not offered on any top model Audis. Panther is sexy though how it looks purple in certain light. I'd go Sepang though because different.


----------



## araemo (Dec 9, 2012)

rabbitgtibbar said:


> Ask any enthusiast who has ever owned a black car. Every ding, scuff, and grain of pollen is *immediately* obvious on a black car. It doesn't get them any more readily, you're just aware of them more.


I dunno, door dings (that don't scratch the paint) don't seem any more noticeable to me.. but yeah, black and white will both show tons of dirt.

I do prefer my cars black though.


----------



## rabbitgtibbar (Apr 29, 2002)

araemo said:


> I dunno, door dings (that don't scratch the paint) don't seem any more noticeable to me.. but yeah, black and white will both show tons of dirt.
> 
> I do prefer my cars black though.


I have owned two black cars ('84 and '02 GTI's). After the second one, my wife decreed that I was no longer allowed to own a black car as she was tired of me obsessing over the paint.


----------



## Bruticus (Aug 30, 2014)

The detailer I use has a black car and says he doesn't plan to buy another black vehicle because of the extra work. They do look great when they're cleaned up, though.


----------



## MickSF (May 22, 2008)

gamegenie said:


> I assure you that dark blue is Scuba. :sly: It's also in the KBB video review linked in the same post.


You are correct, I apologize it is Scuba, I had my paint color names confused.


----------

